# Kings rookie Casspi earns starting role, spread in Sports Illustrated



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

> *Kings rookie Casspi earns starting role, spread in Sports Illustrated*
> 
> By Sam Amick
> [email protected]
> ...


http://www.sacbee.com/kings/story/2410904.html


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Good young talent


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

And to think that they got him after snagging Tyreke Evans...


----------

